# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Libby Kennedy Finally Returns Home - Monday, 25 feb (spoiler & pic)

## adda1

_Libby Kennedy is welcomed back to Ramsay St - but she's hiding a terrible secret?_

Its going to be fantastic to see Kym Valentine (_Libby Kennedy_) back in Neighbours, sharing some deep scenes with Karl and Susan and not forgetting her new brother and sister, Zeke and Rachel. She has been missed!

**







_Neighbours is broadcast at 1.45pm & 5.30pm on Five, & 7pm on Five Life on weekdays._[/QUOTE]

source: ************** forum

----------


## Abi

Moving this to the Neighbours forum, and closing it, as it has already been posted.

Please try and remember to only post threads once, and in the correct place - Thanks  :Smile:

----------

